# Avoiding sexlessness part 3



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tell your partner you are both going to be more affectionate in a non-sexual way. Give them soft full body hugs. Get them to accept to receive AND give full body massages. For the moment forget sex, and re-establish the positive feelings that come from warm, gentle contact. 

Lie side by side touching while you watch tv. Have one of you put their head in the others lap - so they can scratch or massage you while you watch a show. 

Tell them bluntly - this isn't about sex. It is about moving our marriage in a positive direction.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

There's nothing finer than giving a beautiful woman a back massage and watching her melt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

How many parts do you intend?! You now have a hat trick!


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> How many parts do you intend?! You now have a hat trick!


There's no end to doing good!

Nice work Mem


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Good to have you back MEM. I guess the wife is doing better. Most of us do these things early on in the relationship/marriage. We have a tendency to drop this when the other issues in life start piling up and we lose our focus on each other. Gave my wife a massage last night. Helps her get her "list" off her mind.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Kobo,
Yes W is doing better, thanks for asking. Actually I am very good about non-sexual touch. We both are. I think the biggest thing for her is that we can have a lot of plain affection without me turning it sexual. In fact it is very, very rare that I go from affection to initiating. More common is that she gradually starts touching me in a sensual way and then I respond. The idea is for her to relax and enjoy it without having to worry that I am going to turn it into sex. So we kind of keep affection and sex separate. 




Kobo said:


> Good to have you back MEM. I guess the wife is doing better. Most of us do these things early on in the relationship/marriage. We have a tendency to drop this when the other issues in life start piling up and we lose our focus on each other. Gave my wife a massage last night. Helps her get her "list" off her mind.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Sexlessness Part 4

It's not rocket science...just get it hard, lube it up and stick it in.

My wife wishes I would do that more often, and if I did, I'd probably get sex every day, but, for me, it is a process and I typically enjoy oral sex prior to intercourse.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MEM11363 said:


> Tell your partner you are both going to be more affectionate in a non-sexual way. Give them soft full body hugs. Get them to accept to receive AND give full body massages. For the moment forget sex, and re-establish the positive feelings that come from warm, gentle contact.
> 
> Lie side by side touching while you watch tv. Have one of you put their head in the others lap - so they can scratch or massage you while you watch a show.
> 
> Tell them bluntly - this isn't about sex. It is about moving our marriage in a positive direction.


Could you please add links to your parts 1 & 2 to the first post on this thread? That way we don't have to search for them.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Could you please add links to your parts 1 & 2 to the first post on this thread? That way we don't have to search for them.


You should be able to click on his name and find the threads he has created.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I hate non-sexual touch in an already sexless marriage.

It's torture.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

sinnister said:


> I hate non-sexual touch in an already sexless marriage.
> 
> It's torture.


It could break the ice. Worth a try unless you're beyond trying to save the marraige.


----------

